# Century and Half Well Just a Century



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

To make Roadfix happy I will post my ride report from Friday, July 20 here as well.  

My goal for today was to ride a century and a half, starting in Pasadena and riding to San Diego. I took off at 5:00AM from Pasadena heading east on California then Huntington to the San Gabriel River Trail.

I made it to Seal Beach about 7:30AM and Laguna by 9:00AM. I got behind on me calories and water and was starting to feel sluggish by Laguna. I stopped for a Peanut Butter and Banana shake at the little Ruby's shake place. All of a sudden somewhere around Laguna I got a sharp pain in my right knee on the inside of the kneecap. First time with pain on the right knee, strange. I pushed on and it only acted up from time to time, mainly when climbing.

I slowed my pace down through the hills of Laguna to conserve energy for the planned ride to SD. By San Onofre I knew I wasn't going to ride to SD. Catching the 5:00PM train and arriving home at 9:00PM after starting at 5:00AM just didn't sound like a fun off Friday.

Knowing I was throwing in the towel on the 150 mile ride I kicked it up a notch to see if I could complete 100 miles in under 6 hours. I cranked through San Onofre State Beach and down into Pendleton. The guards thought I was nuts. About half way through Pendleton I reached the 100 mile mark in 5 hours 56 minutes, just a hair under 6 hours and 30 minutes faster than I have ever ridden 100 miles.

Honestly I don't attribute my new personal record to any great athletic performance but rather to ~30 mile on the river bed with no traffic lights. Being able to just keep moving really helps with times.

I purchased my ticket for the 2:13 train and headed to the Longboard Cafe in Oceanside. After a great Monterey Club I returned to the train station. After stretching a bit I proceeded to fall asleep in the sun lying on the warm cement of the loading area.

All in all a great day. Still waiting to get in a longer ride though. 

This makes century 6 for the year on my way to a century a month. I missed January as I only got my first road bike just before Christmas. I will make up January in '08. Not sure if it will happen but I would like to set a new year resolution to get the Triple Crown next year.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, you made me happy. 
Nice ride report but sorry to hear about your knee pain. Glad you got in a good ride with good time.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks man. Glad I could help out with your RBR SoCal blues. Now if more people would post their ride review we'd be in business. I promise to post more in the future. You should have one dispatch from me a month through January. Cool Breeze 102 or 120 in August, High Sierra Fall Century in September, not sure about Oct., Nov., of Dec. at this time. 

I'm work on a non-organized ride from Mammoth to Yosemite Valley in October. If anyone has past experience on riding over Tioga Pass from east to west I'd love to hear it.


----------

